# Delaware froggers



## Moghue (Jan 15, 2013)

Just looking to see if there are any delaware froggers out there. It seems kind of lonely here in delaware not knowing others who enjoy the same hobbies as you do lol


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

There are a few... but there is some questionable legality behind owning frogs so not many of them openly talk about their location...

See Ed's comments below:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/65828-any-one-delaware.html#post775675


----------

